# Fedor has an opponent



## oldfan

And he's had ONE MMA fight 2 years ago :jaw:



> The new Japanese promotion that will be holding an event on New Years Eve and will feature the return of Fedor Emelianenko is planning on holding a press conference on Thursday and the word on the street is that they’ll be officially announcing who Fedor will be fighting.
> 
> But, since the MMA media and fan base are so inpatient, we might already know who that opponent will be.
> 
> According to a report from MMAFighting, who claim to have spoken to sources close to the fight, Fedor will fight fighting Indian-Japanese heavyweight kickboxer Jaideep Singh in his return fight.
> 
> Yeah, exactly, who?
> 
> Singh is 28 years old and 40-10 (1 NC) in kickboxing, however when it comes to professional MMA bouts he only has one. One MMA fight and he’ll be facing one of the best of all time, OK.
> 
> His only MMA fight, and win, came against Alireza Tavak back in June of 2013.





















how you like that ****?


----------



## Joabbuac

Welcome back pride.


----------



## oldfan

Joabbuac said:


> Welcome back pride.


he's a kickboxer who hasn't won a kickboxing match in 4 years. I wouldn't be surprised if this match was made before PRIDE folded.


damn crazy japs.


----------



## Bknmax

Man I hate these fights because anything can happen In Mma , if he can do that to Kharitonov than he's a challenge doesn't matter how many Mma fights he has , Fedor is more of a striker now anyways until I see otherwise .


----------



## Life B Ez

Going out on a limb here and say Fedor might win....what a clown.


----------



## Soojooko

oldfan said:


> he's a kickboxer who hasn't won a kickboxing match in 4 years. I wouldn't be surprised if this match was made before PRIDE folded.
> 
> 
> damn crazy japs.


Indian Bruce Buffer = colossal fail


----------



## UFC Zombie

This is the fighter I dreamt o,f when I was thinking who should FEdor fight when he comes back.


----------



## Voiceless

Life B Ez said:


> Going out on a limb here and say Fedor might win....


That's a pretty bold prediction of you!


----------



## VolcomX311

What a joke.


----------



## Warning

Fedor going to punch some guy in the face. I am happy.


----------



## Woodenhead

meh, no big deal. Dude's been gone a while and is no spring chicken. Good to see how he feels in-ring. Face some dude who's outside the top 10 but still reasonably ranked next, then move up from there. Ideally. I feel like many think he should've come straight outta retirement into a massive superfight. That seems unrealistic to me, after 3+ years.

I'm not really excited to see him back anyway. I feel like MMA has passed by his seemingly antiquated training methods and game-planning, etc. ages ago.


----------



## Joabbuac

Came across this recently 






God has spoken... son...


----------



## LizaG

The news of Aoki vs Sakuraba is this events saving grace right now. 

I'd like to see how that goes down.


----------



## Leed

Maybe they can put her on the card as well. :thumb02:


----------



## LizaG

apparently an opponent is lined up for her, she's currently walking around at 205lbs...so god knows what weight she'll be fighting at.


----------



## LizaG

Inside MMA confirmed the fight with Jaideep Singh is off...


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/%5BMEDIA%3Dyoutube%5D32386885632[/MEDIA]


----------



## oldfan

CupCake said:


> Inside MMA confirmed *the fight with Jaideep Singh is off...*
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/%5Burl%5Dhttps%3A%2F%2Ftwitter.com%2FInsideMMAaxstv%2Fstatus%2F652717532386885632%5B%2Furl%5D


Could be that the yakuza has the twitter now


----------



## LizaG

Look who's in the gym...

From Couture's managers Twitter (which won't embed....hmmm...)


----------



## oldfan

CupCake said:


> Look who's in the gym...
> 
> From Couture's managers Twitter (which won't embed....hmmm...)


----------



## kantowrestler

That maybe a later fight in which case Couture would become the oldest fighter in Bellator.


----------



## Bknmax

kantowrestler said:


> That maybe a later fight in which case Couture would become the oldest fighter in Bellator.


Couture won't fight for Bellator,he's going to fight Fedor maybe one time in Japan get owned make his money and bounce.


----------



## kantowrestler

Yeah at this point it would sadly be a freak show. Couture has defied age multiple times but I don't think he can this time around. It would just be another nice fight for Fedor.


----------



## oldfan

Fedor barely got passed Matt lindland by blatant cheating. 
He got destroyed by dan henderson.
he has no chance against the KING of Team Quest


----------



## kantowrestler

You mean the king of Xtreme Couture?


----------



## HexRei

oldfan said:


> Fedor barely got passed Matt lindland by blatant cheating.
> He got destroyed by dan henderson.
> he has no chance against the KING of Team Quest


Fedor was winning that fight until Henderson came back with a flash KO. That's more a credit to Hendo's chin than any kind of knock on Fedor, Hendo was on queer street and it's amazing that he didn't face plant ten seconds before he won the fight.


----------



## LizaG

oldfan said:


> he has no chance against the *KING of Team Quest*





kantowrestler said:


> You mean the *king of Xtreme Couture*?


.............I don't think he did.


----------



## kantowrestler

You don't think he did what?


----------



## HexRei

kantowrestler said:


> You don't think he did what?


He thinks he did not mean what you suggested he might mean. Jeeez guy.


----------



## kantowrestler

Ok, I'm getting a little lost at this point.


----------



## Bknmax

oldfan said:


> Fedor barely got passed Matt lindland by blatant cheating.
> He got destroyed by dan henderson.
> he has no chance against the KING of Team Quest


Fedor owned lindland and couture was the one who got scared to fight him knowing he would get tossed around like a rag doll by prime Fedor, Fedor fought in the best organization with the best fighters while couture fought bums like Tim Sylvia and 5-5 overhyped jokes like Lesnar .


----------



## kantowrestler

Dude, Couture wanted to fight Fedor and was willing to leave the UFC to do so. Also I wouldn't call Affliction the best organization in the world. It had a decent heavyweight division but that was about it for them.


----------



## edlavis88

IS there any new news on this fight? I heard Singh got pulled because of the fan backlash but there hasn't been any kind of announcement.


----------



## kantowrestler

I heard that another partner for the Rizen Fighting Federation was KSW. Somehow I get the feeling that Pudz will get a crack at the Last Emperor. Probably one of the most ludicrous freak show fights since Fedor and Choi.


----------



## oldfan

kantowrestler said:


> I heard that another partner for the Rizen Fighting Federation was KSW. Somehow I get the feeling that Pudz will get a crack at the Last Emperor. Probably one of the most ludicrous freak show fights since Fedor and Choi.


I thought of that but in my opinion Pudz isn't a big enough name in japan. I think this is more likely....










That fight would be big in japan


----------



## kantowrestler

Reminds me of the Pride Absolute Tournament that Cro Cop ended up winning. Fedor ended up dropping out because of an injury and Wanderlei met Cro Cop in the semifinals. Though the big question is Wanderlei still "under contract" with the UFC considering they stopped him from attending a Bellator event?


----------



## HexRei

kantowrestler said:


> Reminds me of the Pride Absolute Tournament that Cro Cop ended up winning. Fedor ended up dropping out because of an injury and Wanderlei met Cro Cop in the semifinals. Though the big question is Wanderlei still "under contract" with the UFC considering they stopped him from attending a Bellator event?


last I heard, he was still pissed because he couldn't get out of his contract. Yeah he's now embroiled in a lawsuit with the UFC but that doesn't give him a free pass out.


----------



## Stun Gun

I'll laugh if Fedor gets Ko'd against this nobody. What a waste of a fight.


----------



## Bknmax

kantowrestler said:


> Dude, Couture wanted to fight Fedor and was willing to leave the UFC to do so. Also I wouldn't call Affliction the best organization in the world. It had a decent heavyweight division but that was about it for them.


Lindland was a replacement for Couture , Couture pretended to be injured knowing he was going to face a prime Cyborg .


----------



## oldfan

Never gets old 


__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## Bknmax

oldfan said:


> Never gets old
> 
> 
> __
> Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
> Show Content


Fedor has never lost in stand up Hendo is lucky Fedor wanted wrestle after dropping him like a sack of potatoes , Dan got owned by Mousasi that never gets old lol


----------



## Life B Ez

Bknmax said:


> Fedor has never lost in stand up Hendo is lucky Fedor wanted wrestle after dropping him like a sack of potatoes , Dan got owned by Mousasi that never gets old lol


Dan might have been stopped but he never went face down ass up.


----------



## Bknmax

Life B Ez said:


> Dan might have been stopped but he never went face down ass up.


And ? It's actually sad that out of Fedors 40 fights the only thing people got going is Hendo and werdum getting lucky after getting dropped , and mr steroid couldn't even ko him while being mount For a full round


----------



## kantowrestler

Mister Steroid doesn't really posses that natural power and the only time he gets those wins is against weak chins. Fedor admit he let his guard down against Werdum. As for Dan Henderson he always possessed knockout power.


----------



## oldfan

an update from Ariel helwani



> First, Rizin officials weren't blown away by Singh's performance, which is somewhat understandable considering his lone MMA fight happened more than two years ago. Even more troubling for them, though, was that they felt Singh looked out of shape and would be a tough sell for the Japanese public.
> 
> So they have now begun scouring the free-agent market to see if there are better options for Emelianenko. If they can't find a better replacement, Rizin will go back to Singh, the 28-year-old Indian-Japanese former K-1 World Grand Prix 2009 in Seoul champion, who they initially thought had a strong enough resume and background to attract a strong Japanese audience on local Fuji TV. That's the key here: while the likes of Soa Palelei, Shawn Jordan and even Randy Couture have been briefly discussed,* Rizin is looking for an opponent with a strong following in Japan more so than anywhere else, including the United States.*
> 
> Rizin officials were hoping to already announce Emelianenko's opponent, but they are now willing to take their time to find the best fighter out there.


(cough) wandy (cough cough)



> In other Rizin news, former Total Nonstop Action wrestler Lei'd Tapa is being considered as an opponent for multiple-time jiu-jitsu world champion Gabrielle Garcia, according to sources. Tapa recently started training at American Top Team in Florida, and UFC fighter Amanda Nunes mentioned on Twitter that she will be fighting Garcia.


----------



## Joabbuac

Bknmax said:


> And ? It's actually sad that out of Fedors 40 fights the only thing people got going is Hendo and werdum getting lucky after getting dropped , and mr steroid couldn't even ko him while being mount For a full round


Every time anyone you like gets beats you seem to put it down to pure luck. Stop doing that.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue

Man I'm such a wrestling mark. I read the first article like "They should give Bobby Lashley a show against Fedor. He's not that good, Japan loves pro wrestling and it's a fairly even fight if Fedor's lost a step".

Then after that I'm like "Lei'd Tapa wants to do MMA? That's cool". She's fairly gigantic. Wonder if she'd wear a Global Force Wrestling t-shirt to the ring. This could be GFW's version of Davie Boy from ICW going on Take Me Out haha.



I wonder if anyone on this site understands any of these references...


Just thinking of it, "Tapa" is a bad name to have when fighting Gabbie Garcia.


----------



## Bknmax

Joabbuac said:


> Every time anyone you like gets beats you seem to put it down to pure luck. Stop doing that.


Lol it was pure luck Fedor beats Dan 9 out of 10 times , he rushed Dan ate his punch recovered and then dropped him Dan got a LUCKY punch in. So no I won't stop doing that unless u prove me wrong , and Uriah got lucky also , glover won't accomplish anything in the ufc except getting lucky against osp after getting owned on stand up lol . Did I miss anything ?


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue

@Bknmax did you see that part where Fedor was the biggest puss in boots in the world and tried to grapple with Hendo and got KOed because of it? Lol what a coward amiri?


----------



## Bknmax

ClydebankBlitz said:


> @Bknmax did you see that part where Fedor was the biggest puss in boots in the world and tried to grapple with Hendo and got KOed because of it? Lol what a coward amiri?


Actually Hendo started grappling after getting dropped and Fedor was like ok I'll grapple with u and then Hendo throws an uppercut what a *****


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue

Bknmax said:


> Actually Hendo started grappling after getting dropped and Fedor was like ok I'll grapple with u and then Hendo throws an uppercut what a *****


Lol what a scaredy cat he was. Fedor was lucky that he landed on Hendo and was begging for it to be a grappling match but Hendo was like "Lol no Ima KO you now".


----------



## Bknmax

ClydebankBlitz said:


> Lol what a scaredy cat he was. Fedor was lucky that he landed on Hendo and was begging for it to be a grappling match but Hendo was like "Lol no Ima KO you now".


Why would he beg for it to be a grappling match if he landed on him lol


----------



## Joabbuac

Bknmax said:


> Fedor has never lost in stand up Hendo is lucky Fedor wanted wrestle after dropping him like a sack of potatoes , Dan got owned by Mousasi that never gets old lol


You sure Mousasi did not get lucky, landing punches on Henderson's chin?


----------



## Bknmax

Joabbuac said:


> You sure Mousasi did not get lucky, landing punches on Henderson's chin?


Yup pretty sure 10 boxing matches , undefeated in k1 , dream and SF champion came to the ufc still has never been dropped until Uriah went for a spinning body kick and got lucky mousasi ducked into it and then went for a flying knee and is lucky mousasi first reaction was to go for a td after getting kicked in the face and then Uriah woke mousasi up from those baby punches.so yes Mousasi was not lucky landing punches on hendos chin he does it to everyone while Uriah got lucky , get it or no ? Everyone has their own type of luck , u need it in the ufc , Lesnar was also lucky he got into the ufc right before the the Cains , jds , and Cormiers who actually evolve wrestling unlike Brock who won because of pure size .


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue

You're so lucky man. Whenever a fighter you like loses it's always lucky. I wish that happened whenever a fighter I liked loses.


----------



## Joabbuac

"Uriah went for a spinning body kick and got lucky mousasi ducked into it and then went for a flying knee and is lucky mousasi first reaction was to go for a td after getting kicked in the face and then Uriah woke mousasi up from those baby punches"

:laugh: You have got to be just trolling me now.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue

I think Uriah Hall was actually just off balance, and Gegard Mousasi was distracted by how amazing he is, and that the moons aligned in the specific way where both men were slightly off balance and it all leg to the kick.


----------



## oldfan

I heard that Hall felt so guilty about his lucky kick and lucky knee and all those lucky follow up punches that he stayed with mousasi all night at the hospital. Even gave him a sponge bath.

Hall's such a wuss. he'll never beat anybody good.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue

oldfan said:


> I heard that Hall felt so guilty about his lucky kick and lucky knee and all those lucky follow up punches that he stayed with mousasi all night at the hospital. Even gave him a sponge bath.
> 
> Hall's such a wuss. he'll never beat anybody good.


While you are trying to continue the game, I could genuinely believe this.


----------



## kantowrestler

I'm beginning to wonder if this deal with Rizin is one of the reasons why Spike dropped Glory. Then again the underwhelming performance of Dynamite may have also been a reason. Ironic how K-1 was being considered over the UFC when talks about The Ultimate Fighter originally started.


----------



## Bknmax

ClydebankBlitz said:


> While you are trying to continue the game, I could genuinely believe this.


What's funny is I would bet on mousasi in a rematch because Hall got lucky while u people are just all talk . Like I said he got lucky now carry on with your little conversations


----------



## oldfan

maybe after the ufc cuts him, Mousasi can fight fedor.
who gets lucky then?


----------



## Joabbuac

oldfan said:


> maybe after the ufc cuts him, Mousasi can fight fedor.
> who gets lucky then?


Ummmm Judge for your self.


----------



## Bknmax

oldfan said:


> maybe after the ufc cuts him, Mousasi can fight fedor.
> who gets lucky then?


No one , i know u are trying to be funny and all but Fedor is a unique fighter his losses could of been all wins, can you name me another HW that even comes close to 40 wins undefeated? 



Joabbuac said:


> Ummmm Judge for your self.


A real match would be much different, and i have plenty of fighters that i like that lost and i didn't complain about the outcome.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue

What's your opinion on Bigfoot Vs Fedor?


----------



## Bknmax

ClydebankBlitz said:


> What's your opinion on Bigfoot Vs Fedor?


Round 1 Fedor was about half an inch from landing his over hand right, took the damage from the steroid garbage and knew he would ko him in the second, Bigfoot was smart to go for the takedown knowing he cant stand with Fedor,Bigfoot and Hendo fought an out of shape Fedor also.The smart and technical Fedor that destroyed Monsoon and Rizzo would of destroyed Bigfoot and Werdum and Hendo back then.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue

Bknmax said:


> Round 1 Fedor was about half an inch from landing his over hand right, took the damage from the steroid garbage and knew he would ko him in the second, Bigfoot was smart to go for the takedown knowing he cant stand with Fedor,Bigfoot and Hendo fought an out of shape Fedor also.The smart and technical Fedor that destroyed Monsoon and Rizzo would of destroyed Bigfoot and Werdum and Hendo back then.


I wouldn't know too much about Fedor's shape as he's one of the few dudes I haven't studies up on yet. Downloading UFC before I get around to PRIDE.

You again say it like it's a bitch move to grapple with someone you can't stand with. Hell, Bigfoot is more of a grappler anyways, he's just too big and slow to get it together.

I only asked because that's the only straight up loss for Fedor. Werdum can catch anyone in the world at any time. Hendo was dropped, slipped out, landed just a couple of punches and Fedor flattened out and the ref stopped it. Wasn't skill or technique, just the positions in a scramble followed by some quite punches that happened to get to him. The Bigfoot fight however was Fedor (after going toe to toe and not KOing Bigfoot) getting taken down and monkey punched to doom. Sure, Bigfoot would have likely been juiced out of his nut but Fedor made his career in Pride after all, he probably made a career battering steroid junkies.

Only asked cause I was obviously fking with you earlier but that's the only fight where someone straight up beat Fedor. Out of shape, steroids, not really relevant. Like Ken Shamrock got straight up beat by Pedro Rizzo, it doesn't matter if they were both old men, it's just what happened you know. I knew of Fedor and had seen a few highlights but I only really started tuning in live around the time he'd started losing.


----------



## Bknmax

ClydebankBlitz said:


> I wouldn't know too much about Fedor's shape as he's one of the few dudes I haven't studies up on yet. Downloading UFC before I get around to PRIDE.
> 
> You again say it like it's a bitch move to grapple with someone you can't stand with. Hell, Bigfoot is more of a grappler anyways, he's just too big and slow to get it together.
> 
> I only asked because that's the only straight up loss for Fedor. Werdum can catch anyone in the world at any time. Hendo was dropped, slipped out, landed just a couple of punches and Fedor flattened out and the ref stopped it. Wasn't skill or technique, just the positions in a scramble followed by some quite punches that happened to get to him. The Bigfoot fight however was Fedor (after going toe to toe and not KOing Bigfoot) getting taken down and monkey punched to doom. Sure, Bigfoot would have likely been juiced out of his nut but Fedor made his career in Pride after all, he probably made a career battering steroid junkies.
> 
> Only asked cause I was obviously fking with you earlier but that's the only fight where someone straight up beat Fedor. Out of shape, steroids, not really relevant. Like Ken Shamrock got straight up beat by Pedro Rizzo, it doesn't matter if they were both old men, it's just what happened you know. I knew of Fedor and had seen a few highlights but I only really started tuning in live around the time he'd started losing.


I never said it's a bitch move to grapple , during the Glover fight i said it's a bitch move to hold an grapple continuously after getting owned in the stand up, you and the other members on this forum just assumed it about me.
If Glover was fighting someone with any TD defense the fight would be over so how good is Glover if he got owned in stand up by OSP ? 
Fedor got hit in the temple by Fujita and grappled to recover but then he owned him right back in the stand up knowing he is a better stand up fighter, Glover was scared to stand with OSP that is a bitch out in my opinion.
Anyways i went to the Fedor vs Bigfoot live,there was a couple moment's were an out of shape Fedor had a chance to win against a steroid abuser. Let's see the rematch i bet it will be much different.


----------



## kantowrestler

It is never a bitch move for anyone to grapple regardless of how they are doing on the feet. That is how the game is in MMA where a fighter can go to the ground if necessary. Has nothing to do with Glover or OSP or Fedor or Bigfoot.


----------



## LizaG

With Bellator not doing much with him...will they give Fedor Stephan Bonnar?


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue

I'd love it to be Lashley.
@Bknmax, if you're "getting owned on the feet" why the hell would you stay on the feet?


----------



## oldfan

> "We have many names, but we will only decide that in 10 days, at most," "It’s been hard to choose because we have to live up to the expectation around Fedor’s debut in the event, so the opponent needs to have a good name to make it an attractive fight."
> *Sakakibara told the media Saturday the 24th.*


....any day now...


----------



## Joabbuac

and Glover was not even being owned... he got caught a bit early, but after the the stand up was pretty even. This is OSP, he has a habit of catching people with punches.


----------



## kantowrestler

And also with very funky submissions.


----------



## Bknmax

Joabbuac said:


> and Glover was not even being owned... he got caught a bit early, but after the the stand up was pretty even. This is OSP, he has a habit of catching people with punches.


Is glover a better stand up fighter then OSP ? After he recovered and OSP wanted to strike what did glover do every time ? Make the fight boring because he got caught once ? I'm sure he will get far with that strategy in the ufc .osp is not a very good striker I think he has one good ko against an out of prime fat shogun that's it lol glover is not a wrestler he is a Striker with bjj


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue

Bknmax said:


> Is glover a better stand up fighter then OSP ? After he recovered and OSP wanted to strike what did glover do every time ? Make the fight boring because he got caught once ? I'm sure he will get far with that strategy in the ufc .osp is not a very good striker I think he has one good ko against an out of prime fat shogun that's it lol glover is not a wrestler he is a Striker with bjj


Glover was slightly losing the stand up game, so he used his other aspect, his BJJ.

If you think BJJ and grappling is boring, probably should take Mousasi out of your sig.


----------



## Bknmax

ClydebankBlitz said:


> Glover was slightly losing the stand up game, so he used his other aspect, his BJJ.
> 
> If you think BJJ and grappling is boring, probably should take Mousasi out of your sig.


He used his other aspect ? U mean he abused it because he was scared to strike with a bad striker . Mousasi has better bjj then both of them he outstruck OSP and then used bjj for fun while glover recovered and then kept laughing because OSP wanted to strike with him . Yah I'm gonna take Mousasi out of my list because u both have no idea what your talking about lol go watch glover pretend to wrestle


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue

Bknmax said:


> He used his other aspect ? U mean he abused it because he was scared to strike with a bad striker . Mousasi has better bjj then both of them he outstruck OSP and then used bjj for fun while glover recovered and then kept laughing because OSP wanted to strike with him . Yah I'm gonna take Mousasi out of my list because u both have no idea what your talking about lol go watch glover pretend to wrestle


Kind of like Fedor abused his striking? lmao. What the fk is abusing a technique?

I'll go watch Glover legitimately outwrestle a guy then finish him with a submission I guess.


----------



## Bknmax

U don't know what lay aan pray is ? Did u even watch the fight ? Did u not see glover pretend to be a wrestler about 10 times when OSP got up ? mousasi has other aspects also did u see Mousasi go for a td every time because he was scared to strike ? answer the question is glover a better striker then OSP ?


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue

Bknmax said:


> U don't know what lay aan pray is ? Did u even watch the fight ? Did u not see glover pretend to be a wrestler about 10 times when OSP got up ? mousasi has other aspects also did u see Mousasi go for a td every time because he was scared to strike ? answer the question is glover a better striker then OSP ?


Glover: So talented at lay and pray....that he finishes the fight.


----------



## UKMMAGURU

The only legit opponent at HW not signed to a big promotion i can think of is Sergei Kharitonov.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue

gazh said:


> The only legit opponent at HW not signed to a big promotion i can think of is Sergei Kharitonov.


He makes mega bucks beating low level guys though, it's understandable.


----------



## Joabbuac

ClydebankBlitz said:


> He makes mega bucks beating low level guys though, it's understandable.


If he was a real man he would be fighting the best in the world on 10k/10k


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue

Joabbuac said:


> If he was a real man he would be fighting the best in the world on 10k/10k


Or he'd be fighting for like 50k/50k cause the UFC never pays guys like him 10/10.


----------



## Bknmax

ClydebankBlitz said:


> Glover: So talented at lay and pray....that he finishes the fight.


Oh no he finished the fight against OSP lol Mousasi beat him while being sick and he didn't get owned it standup like glover so talented at laying and praying a guy with no td defense lol


----------



## oldfan

gazh said:


> The only legit opponent at HW not signed to a big promotion i can think of is Sergei Kharitonov.


Although, that was a fight that was supposed to happen a long time ago Kharotop got KO'd by the scrub they just scrubbed. They want someone that's BIG in Japan and they want Fedor to win. To me, that's a short list. Wandy, Nog, Rampage (and just for me) Randy.
It seems within the realm of possibility that the yakuza have the Fertita's phone number. It could happen.


......or maybe a HW can named Gracie?



....or Mike Tyson?

Chael Sonnen?


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue

Bknmax said:


> Oh no he finished the fight against OSP lol Mousasi beat him while being sick and he didn't get owned it standup like glover so talented at laying and praying a guy with no td defense lol


Ever think "Maybe Mousasi is a better fighter than Glover.... but that doesn't make Glover awful"?

@oldfan, reckon Lashley could get a crack at it?


----------



## Joabbuac

Apparently you have to be awful to be worse than Mousasi, doesn't say much for Mousasi does it?


----------



## oldfan

ClydebankBlitz said:


> @oldfan, reckon Lashley could get a crack at it?


 Only if he has a big following in Bobbycooperland. I have no idea if he does. i have a sinking feeling it might be Some hot Japanese Prowrestler we've never heard of.
I think I've covered enough bases to say "told you so" no matter what happens.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue

oldfan said:


> Only if he has a big following in Bobbycooperland. I have no idea if he does. i have a sinking feeling it might be Some hot Japanese Prowrestler we've never heard of.
> * I think I've covered enough bases to say "told you so" no matter what happens.*


Lmao.

To be fair, I don't think there are any current big-in-weight Jap pro wrestlers around these days. They still have Bob Sapp and Akebono doing half of their shit just so they have a big guy on the roster.


----------



## Bknmax

ClydebankBlitz said:


> Ever think "Maybe Mousasi is a better fighter than Glover.... but that doesn't make Glover awful"?
> 
> @oldfan, reckon Lashley could get a crack at it?


 no I never thought that , did I say he was awful lol stop trying to make up random things , I'm sorry your Boy glover couldn't even stand with OSP lol sad


----------



## kantowrestler

Lashley versus Fedor would be interesting just because of the fact that no one knows how good Fedor will be coming back.


----------



## oldfan

It's been 10 days since sakiwhatever said "10 days at most."


----------



## Bknmax

Can't wait to hear who Fedor is fighting ? Be patient I know how much u love him  and want to see him fight again


----------



## UKMMAGURU

http://www.bloodyelbow.com/2015/11/...and-fedor-emelianenko-vs-mariusz-pudzianowski

Fedor-Pudzianowski in the works?


----------



## LizaG

gazh said:


> http://www.bloodyelbow.com/2015/11/...and-fedor-emelianenko-vs-mariusz-pudzianowski
> 
> Fedor-Pudzianowski in the works?


That is exactly what I feared...


----------



## UKMMAGURU

CupCake said:


> That is exactly what I feared...


It's better than the first announced fight..


----------



## LizaG

gazh said:


> It's better than the first announced fight..


That is a fair point, but the original opponent wouldn't have turned a concerning purple colour after two combinations.


----------



## oldfan

ray01:I don't think it's putz.ray01: This is from gazh's link



> Once KSW's collaboration with Rizin became public knowledge on Oct. 8, rumours began to swirl that Polish strongman Mariusz Pudzianowski could potentially be the opponent selected for Fedor Emelianenko's comeback fight.* Lewandowski denied the rumours for the NYE fight but seemed open to the potential bout somewhere down the line.*
> 
> "I COULD CONSIDER [FEDOR VS. PUDZIAN]"
> - MARTIN LEWANDOWSKI
> "I could consider it," said Lewandowski. "There is nothing on the table because we were talking to Mr. Sakakibara about the tournament only. Pudzianowski wasn't really an option. He is not such a big name in Japan. He is a big name in the USA but in Japan they could probably sell him as the World's Strongest Man since they know how to do that. But I don't think that this is an option for this year. *I know Rizin has a different opponent for Fedor for NYE so maybe in the future*.


----------



## oldfan

> Sources close to Inside MMA & @BasRuttenMMA say Fedor Emelianenko will fight Tsuyoshi Kohsaka in a rubber match New Year’s Eve in Japan.
> 
> — Inside MMA (@InsideMMAaxstv) November 7, 2015


A re-rematch with 45 year old TK. He Hasn't fought in about 8 years. Why? because fedor is ducking Randy that's why.


----------



## Bknmax

oldfan said:


> A re-rematch with 45 year old TK. He Hasn't fought in about 8 years. Why? because fedor is ducking Randy that's why.


Randy wouldn't stand a chance even if Fedor came back 300 over weight from eating pierogi , even if Fedor suddenly went blind and he had to fight randy to survive he would still win . Randy was scared when he pretended to be injured and let his boy lindland get owned and he is scared now.


----------



## oldfan

Bknmax said:


> Randy wouldn't stand a chance even if Fedor came back 300 over weight from eating pierogi , even if Fedor suddenly went blind and he had to fight randy to survive he would still win . Randy was scared when he pretended to be injured and let his boy lindland get owned and he is scared now.


It's too bad that fedor doesn't have your confidence. taking a fight against old man TK who didn't have a chance in his prime and retired 8 1/2 years ago is a about as chickenshit a move as possible. 

*IF* he wins maybe it will give him the courage to challenge the winner of Ken Shamrock vs Royce Gracie next.:laugh:


----------



## Bknmax

oldfan said:


> It's too bad that fedor doesn't have your confidence. taking a fight against old man TK who didn't have a chance in his prime and retired 8 1/2 years ago is a about as chickenshit a move as possible.
> 
> *IF* he wins maybe it will give him the courage to challenge the winner of Ken Shamrock vs Royce Gracie next.:laugh:


I like the age little story like Fedor cares if he koes Ishi or Pedro or Randy , anyways after Fedor is done playing and helping in Japan he will fight the best don't worry .


----------



## Voiceless

Bknmax said:


> I like the age little story like Fedor cares if he koes Ishi or Pedro.


Actually, nobody cared that he KOed Ishii or Rizzo...

...except from maybe you, who brings those regularly up in Emelianenko discussions as if they were relevant wins...


----------



## UKMMAGURU

Have i time travelled back to 2006?? @Bknmax @oldfan


----------



## Bknmax

Voiceless said:


> Actually, nobody cared that he KOed Ishii or Rizzo...
> 
> ...except from maybe you, who brings those regularly up in Emelianenko discussions as if they were relevant wins...


i brought them up as in age doesn't matter to Fedor , i'm sorry u didn't get the reference


----------



## kantowrestler

People probably aren't going to care if he knocks out Tsuyoshi Kohsaka which is what Rizin FF is feeding him. That rubber match is absolutely pointless but it's going to happen. Though it'll be nice to see a Japanese event on Spike.


----------



## oldfan

I see some new tidbits reported this morning.

1. they've signed a gracie to fight a yamamoto in a family feud match.
2. king Mo will be on the card.
3. TK is not definite yet. ray01:


----------



## kantowrestler

Wait, why was there a Yamamoto family feud with the Gracies?


----------



## Ape City

I shall sit here praying Fedor decides to do something other than show up for an easy paycheck. 

Fedor used to inspire people. Seeing a man like that sent back to Japan with his tail between his legs, with his criminal managers spouting wild tales of curses befalling Fedor, was almost too much.


----------



## kantowrestler

Um, that wasn't what happened with his career in any way shape or form at all. He was beat three times and cut from Zuffa activity and headed to Russia primarily. He's now going back to Japan in order to revive his career.


----------



## oldfan

R1z1n has come full circle. After searching the entire planet they have determined that there is no professional mma fighter alive that is less likely to beat Fedor than Jaideep Singh.

I hope the last Emperor is up to the challenge.


----------



## kantowrestler

This is nothing more then a tune-up match where Fedor will just whip him like a kid in the shed. To me the Kohsaka match made more sense then this. Why do I get the feeling that he'll end up facing Kohsaka in the end?


----------



## slapshot

Bknmax said:


> Fedor has never lost in stand up Hendo is lucky Fedor wanted wrestle after dropping him like a sack of potatoes , Dan got owned by Mousasi that never gets old lol


Fedor is a sham, that he's believed to be anywhere near goat is a sad testament to mma fandom. 

A prime Fedor couldn't hold the UFC belt today or yesterday, last week, last year, the last six years..

He runs from real fights now because he's old. He ran from real fights after pride because the UFC didn't rig fights and he's not as good as he's made out to be.


----------



## kantowrestler

That's a little bit of a presumption in my opinion cause prime Fedor was great. Granted he was going up against guys his size and sub pare giants but he was still the top dog in his day. Also saying he wanted to fight for Rizin because they showed him respect isn't a bad statement to me.


----------



## Joabbuac

slapshot said:


> Fedor is a sham, that he's believed to be anywhere near goat is a sad testament to mma fandom.
> 
> A prime Fedor couldn't hold the UFC belt today or yesterday, last week, last year, the last six years..
> 
> He runs from real fights now because he's old. He ran from real fights after pride because the UFC didn't rig fights and he's not as good as he's made out to be.


You say such absurd shit sometimes....


----------



## Danm2501

slapshot said:


> Fedor is a sham, that he's believed to be anywhere near goat is a sad testament to mma fandom.
> 
> A prime Fedor couldn't hold the UFC belt today or yesterday, last week, last year, the last six years..
> 
> He runs from real fights now because he's old. He ran from real fights after pride because the UFC didn't rig fights and he's not as good as he's made out to be.


You're talking out of your arse. What changed after PRIDE? Why did he not run from real fights in PRIDE?


----------



## slapshot

Danm2501 said:


> You're talking out of your arse. What changed after PRIDE? Why did he not run from real fights in PRIDE?


Some pride fights were fixed as I said. I have no proof other than fighters saying they were involved in interviews they gave to sherdog and others.

The fact is most of those early organisations were more influenced by pro wrestling than martial arts and they rigged fights.


----------



## kantowrestler

Rings was essentially a pro wrestling organization that had shoot fights and while Pride had some rigged fights I don't know of any that Fedor was involved in. I think you're presuming too much. Not all Pride fights were rigged.


----------



## MK.

While i don't agree that Fedor is a sham, the guy's reputation is as inflated as it gets. He would not hold a belt in UFC in any division from middleweight and up, even if he was "Prime Fedor".

Rockhold for example would beat him at catchweight, as in him being middleweight (not his walk around weight) and Fedor at heavyweight and he would still wreck him with ease.

Against Bones it would not even be funny, he would get demolished since the guy has no quit in him.

He would be somewhere between 6 to 9 spot in each division, depending on where he fought in my book.


----------



## kantowrestler

I think prime Fedor would possibly win the light heavyweight belt against Daniel Cormier but that's my opnion. Comparing fighters is a hard thing. You'd have to create a simulation and things don't always work out.


----------



## M.C

The argument that Fedor (or anybody) can't be the GOAT because current P4P bests are better than he is when he was in his prime are both nonsensical, and accurate.

It's nonsensical because EVERY new generation will be better than the last. The new guard beats the old guard, new fighters improve on skills and evolve beyond the old fighters. If your definition of GOAT means "the best current fighter in the world", then there will be a new GOAT every 5-6 years or whatever. If we are going to decide GOAT, then you decide it on their era, the fighters in their era, how impressive they were in their era, etc. Fedor compares very, VERY favorably to Anderson/GSP/Jones if you consider the era and how impressive he fought.

On the flip side, it is accurate to say that Fedor isn't the GOAT, because there WILL be someone better than he is (arguably there already is), and there WILL be someone better than Anderson (there already is) and GSP and some day, Jones too, and NONE of them will be the GOAT, on a technical level, as there will be new fighters, with more and better skills, who are technically superior. 

The argument of "GOAT" is pretty useless all around, too many variables and on a technical level, the GOAT is the current best fighter in the world at the time of the debate, so that would be who? Jones? Maybe Robbie? Conor if he beats RDA? Then what happens in 5 years when someone has knocked Jones out, defended his title a few times? He's now the new GOAT, right? He's better than Jones fighting tougher competition than Jones did, right? It's just an unimportant argument that goes nowhere.


----------



## Ape City

M.C said:


> The argument that Fedor (or anybody) can't be the GOAT because current P4P bests are better than he is when he was in his prime are both nonsensical, and accurate.
> 
> It's nonsensical because EVERY new generation will be better than the last. The new guard beats the old guard, new fighters improve on skills and evolve beyond the old fighters. If your definition of GOAT means "the best current fighter in the world", then there will be a new GOAT every 5-6 years or whatever. If we are going to decide GOAT, then you decide it on their era, the fighters in their era, how impressive they were in their era, etc. Fedor compares very, VERY favorably to Anderson/GSP/Jones if you consider the era and how impressive he fought.
> 
> On the flip side, it is accurate to say that Fedor isn't the GOAT, because there WILL be someone better than he is (arguably there already is), and there WILL be someone better than Anderson (there already is) and GSP and some day, Jones too, and NONE of them will be the GOAT, on a technical level, as there will be new fighters, with more and better skills, who are technically superior.
> 
> The argument of "GOAT" is pretty useless all around, too many variables and on a technical level, the GOAT is the current best fighter in the world at the time of the debate, so that would be who? Jones? Maybe Robbie? Conor if he beats RDA? Then what happens in 5 years when someone has knocked Jones out, defended his title a few times? He's now the new GOAT, right? He's better than Jones fighting tougher competition than Jones did, right? It's just an unimportant argument that goes nowhere.


Totally agree with everything said. Drives me bonkers when people mention that Fedor's opponents were not of high caliber. They were the best in the world at the time.

It also seems popular amongst newer fans to claim fixed fights for Fedor. Show me an example. I have seen several fights in Pride that I thought were fixed, but never a Fedor fight. Fedor was nearly knocked out more than once, and nearly had his neck snapped in Pride. It's possible some were fixed but I just have not seen any that looked staged the way some did.



Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## kantowrestler

Yeah, Fedor was slammed on his head, rocked, butt bombed, everything you can think of. Through all of that he never lost in Pride FC. He was certainly the greatest of the time and people need to realize that at his prime he may have been able to beat anyone in the world.


----------



## Joabbuac

I wonder what the pride owners thought when there "paid to take a dive" fighter, Kevin Randleman, did this? 










Or when Fujita did this...










Fedor was just wobbling around like a drunk to play along with the sham right? To make it look more real? That hard motherfukr of a punch was also fake... somehow.



M.C said:


> It's nonsensical because EVERY new generation will be better than the last. The new guard beats the old guard, new fighters improve on skills and evolve beyond the old fighters. If your definition of GOAT means "the best current fighter in the world", then there will be a new GOAT every 5-6 years or whatever. If we are going to decide GOAT, then you decide it on their era, the fighters in their era, how impressive they were in their era, etc. Fedor compares very, VERY favorably to Anderson/GSP/Jones if you consider the era and how impressive he fought.


Exactly, You can take certain things into account, there a reason the generally accepted greatest of all time in boxing is a man who boxed from 1940-1965, boxing fans seem to be able to rate guys in context to the era they fought in, hopefully MMA fighters will in 40-50 years time.

Not that HW MMA has actually advanced all that much... still got guys like Frank Mir, Hunt and Arvloski knocking off top modern fighters, looking as good... (or in Mir's case worse), than they ever did.


----------



## kantowrestler

Well to be fair Mir did make a small career comeback as did Arlovski until Miocic. People were counting them out and in the case of Mir the UFC would've been right in cutting him. However, Mir was able to make it back up to a degree.


----------



## Bknmax

slapshot said:


> Fedor is a sham, that he's believed to be anywhere near goat is a sad testament to mma fandom.
> 
> A prime Fedor couldn't hold the UFC belt today or yesterday, last week, last year, the last six years..
> 
> He runs from real fights now because he's old. He ran from real fights after pride because the UFC didn't rig fights and he's not as good as he's made out to be.


The only thing that changed was he got a little fatter and older, a prime fedor wouldn't be able to beat werdum ? Rofl go watch brock lesnar videos kid


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue

I don't think Fedor's wins have lessened over time. When you try and brake down every single opponent and their respective wins etc. then you will dilute anyone's accomplishments but Fedor still has wins over some of the greatest of all time.

I still think Fedor could have lost that Werdum and Hendo fight any day in his career. Just two very unfortunate fights for him which he didn't really look bad in. Almost consequential rather than making mistakes.

Fedor is still top 5 of all time.


----------



## Voiceless

I think Emelianenko could have beat Werdum at the time, but he didn't. I have my doubts that he'd have much of a chance of today's Werdum who knows how to strike. What has Emelianenko that much more to offer than Velasquez¿


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue

Voiceless said:


> I think Emelianenko could have beat Werdum at the time, but he didn't. I have my doubts that he'd have much of a chance of today's Werdum who knows how to strike. What has Emelianenko that much more to offer than Velasquez¿


Striking wise, I think Fedor has a lot more to offer than Velasquez. I also think Fedor has a lot more to offer in striking than Werdum, but the addition of Werdum's boxing is more important because it gives him many more options and could use it to set something bigger up. He obviously also has much more chances to hurt someone on the feet now too like the situation with Hunt.

EDIT: I'm talking prime Fedor. He'd surely be much slower these days.


----------



## Voiceless

ClydebankBlitz said:


> Striking wise, I think Fedor has a lot more to offer than Velasquez. *I also think Fedor has a lot more to offer in striking than Werdum*, but the addition of Werdum's boxing is more important because it gives him many more options and could use it to set something bigger up. He obviously also has much more chances to hurt someone on the feet now too like the situation with Hunt.
> 
> EDIT: I'm talking prime Fedor. He'd surely be much slower these days.


I'm not so sure about that. Emelianenko mostly fought fighters that would accept a brawl and that's where he was better than them, keeping composure and therefore finding his target, but Werdum of now also knows how to strike tactically and keep the distance. Mind you, Emelianenko was losing the stand up against Arlovski until that one overhand right.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue

Voiceless said:


> I'm not so sure about that. Emelianenko mostly fought fighters that would accept a brawl and that's where he was better than them, keeping composure and therefore finding his target, but Werdum of now also knows how to strike tactically and keep the distance. Mind you, Emelianenko was losing the stand up against Arlovski until that one overhand right.


It's just that we haven't really seen Werdum beating a fellow striker. He was destroying a very tired Cain Velasquez and he had a good performance against Travis Browne. That's really it, his only impressive striking wins. We don't know how Werdum could do against JDS, Stipe Miocic, Alistair Overeem etc. now that his striking is together. Fedor on the other hand is tried and tested throughout his entire career with his striking so I think it's too soon to really hold Werdum at that level.


----------



## Voiceless

Is there actually any word whether he wants to continue after his comeback¿


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue

Voiceless said:


> Is there actually any word whether he wants to continue after his comeback¿


I think he's interested in it but I also think he's not really looking for a big run. He didn't sign more than one fight with RIZIN so I think it's up in air at the moment.


----------



## kantowrestler

Wait, where did it ever say he only signed one fight with Rizin and that he wasn't going for a huge run? I understand he probably is just looking to compete but that doesn't mean he can't pick up another championship. It would obviously be in Bellator or if Rizin created a heavyweight championship.


----------



## slapshot

Bknmax said:


> The only thing that changed was he got a little fatter and older, a prime fedor wouldn't be able to beat werdum ? Rofl go watch brock lesnar videos kid


A "prime" Fedor would most likely lose to Jones, Cain, (a prime) JDS could very well starch him. He beat some good fighters thats true but he beat a lot of cans and did the freak show fights. 

He could beat most UFC fighters in his prime but not all of them. He's the best of an era but not the best ever.


----------



## Ape City

slapshot said:


> A "prime" Fedor would most likely lose to Jones, Cain, (a prime) JDS could very well starch him. He beat some good fighters thats true but he beat a lot of cans and did the freak show fights.
> 
> He could beat most UFC fighters in his prime but not all of them. He's the best of an era but not the best ever.


By your definition we will never be able to call someone the best ever or goat because each new generation gets better and better. Do you think Muhammad Ali would stand a chance against todays beasts? Yet he is widely considered the best ever for how far advanced he was at the time.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## slapshot

Ape City said:


> By your definition we will never be able to call someone the best ever or goat because each new generation gets better and better. Do you think Muhammad Ali would stand a chance against todays beasts? Yet he is widely considered the best ever for how far advanced he was at the time.
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


I didn't say each new generation gets better I said Jones is better, All of MMA dose not evolve at once. The HW division has been stuck with the same talent level for a long time.

But the guys who are floating to the very top now are better than the field back when Fedor was relevant, at least JBJ is. All Im saying is I dont feel he's the Goat but Id wouldn't argue with calling him one of the greatest.


----------



## kantowrestler

Yeah I don't argue that he's at minimum one of the greatest either because GSP and Anderson Silva also compete for that category. You can't really determine which one is better. Granted there was the possibility that the super fight might have determined it but it never happened.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue

The game keeps advancing but that's why we don't call Royce the greatest. Fedor, GSP, Anderson etc. all proved their worth against all sorts of opponents. Styles can make fights and everyone can lose but it doesn't change the rest of it.


----------



## Ape City

slapshot said:


> I didn't say each new generation gets better I said Jones is better, All of MMA dose not evolve at once. The HW division has been stuck with the same talent level for a long time.
> 
> But the guys who are floating to the very top now are better than the field back when Fedor was relevant, at least JBJ is. All Im saying is I dont feel he's the Goat but Id wouldn't argue with calling him one of the greatest.


My point is that it is obvious jones is better because Fedor's prime was over ten years ago. Just like ten years from now there will be someone better than jones. The direct comparison makes no sense. Fedor was in his prime when mma was in it's infancy. Most fighters came from one discipline and the training camps were archaic in comparison with what jones has at JW. When people talk about greatest of all time they are usually referencing how talented and advanced a fighter was compared to the level of talent at that time. No one thinks Muhammad Ali could beat current champs, either.

That doesn't mean Jones won't go down as the goat, but we should probably wait and see how the rest of his own prime fighting period goes before drawing that conclusion. 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## slapshot

Ape City said:


> My point is that it is obvious jones is better because Fedor's prime was over ten years ago. Just like ten years from now there will be someone better than jones. The direct comparison makes no sense. Fedor was in his prime when mma was in it's infancy. Most fighters came from one discipline and the training camps were archaic in comparison with what jones has at JW. When people talk about greatest of all time they are usually referencing how talented and advanced a fighter was compared to the level of talent at that time. No one thinks Muhammad Ali could beat current champs, either.
> 
> That doesn't mean Jones won't go down as the goat, but we should probably wait and see how the rest of his own prime fighting period goes before drawing that conclusion.
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


I dont agree, The HW division has to compete with other pro sports for talent much more than the other divisions so there is even more of a lag in talent. 

When the least you make in the NFL is two mill a year verses that quite possibly being the most you'll ever make in the UFC then who's going to take that risk? 

A prime Fedor couldn't go undefeated in the UFC today or when he had a opportunity to be a UFC fighter and thats why he didn't take that opportunity, thats weak. 

He was the best of pride and thats all that can really be said, with all the shady shit they did in that org I cant help but feel a lot of people got duped into thinking he was better than he was but then that is the business.

The probem I have with Fedor is simple, he had the opportunity to cement his legacy and make it real and he chose not to do that by not going to the UFC. No he stuck to can crushing and counting on the past.


----------



## Ape City

slapshot said:


> I dont agree, The HW division has to compete with other pro sports for talent much more than the other divisions so there is even more of a lag in talent.
> 
> When the least you make in the NFL is two mill a year verses that quite possibly being the most you'll ever make in the UFC then who's going to take that risk?
> 
> A prime Fedor couldn't go undefeated in the UFC today or when he had a opportunity to be a UFC fighter and thats why he didn't take that opportunity, thats weak.
> 
> He was the best of pride and thats all that can really be said, with all the shady shit they did in that org I cant help but feel a lot of people got duped into thinking he was better than he was but then that is the business.
> 
> The probem I have with Fedor is simple, he had the opportunity to cement his legacy and make it real and he chose not to do that by not going to the UFC. No he stuck to can crushing and counting on the past.


Fair enough. I'm not trying to make anyone believe that Fedor is the goat. My personal choice for GoaT is GSP. It would have been Anderson but the PED bust leaves too many unanswered questions. 

I was trying to point out that comparing the skills of an active fighter in his prime to someone who was in their prime 10-15 years ago is not a good way to determine something like the GoaT. GoaT, in my opinion, should be determined by what the fighter accomplished with what they had at the time, because every new fighter we see is building off the previous generation as the sport becomes more honed. 

Then again if you think the accomplishments of Jones already outweigh the accomplishments of Fedor, it is a perfectly reasonable comparison to make. But saying "Fedor would lose to X-active-fighter because X is more skilled" is irrelevant and obvious.

P.S. I just noticed we have the same join date! :hug:


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue

@Ape City, I dunno if MMA is developing THAT fast. The overall level of talent gets better, making it harder to rise up or something, but the absolute greats I think still hold up. The only guys who wouldn't imo are jiu jitsu guys as their style is the easiest to learn defence against.

But Fedor at his prime likely beats Werdum, Rothwell, Miocic etc. just like how GSP likely beats everyone in the division, Anderson Silva likely beats most in the division etc. The more time goes on, the more we see the potential for special fighters popping up. But I'd say we'll always struggle to find a more natural fighter than Jon Jones.


----------



## Ape City

@ClydebankBlitz I think it is evolving faster than any other sport is. It's just so young still, and we have seen styles change so much, so rapidly. It wasn't long ago that muay thai was the dominant striking method, wrestlers were "ruining mma" with smother techniques, and top fighters in general still had glaring holes in at least one essential aspect of MMA.

This article is pretty accurate imo:

http://www.mmafighting.com/2015/12/...bson-explains-why-mma-strikings-future-is-now



> ...Anderson Silva-Rich Franklin I where we really sa[w] the effectiveness of that clinch range and that Thai plum being applied up against the fence to maybe like a Urijah Faber: hard level changes, wrestling feints to upward striking; to maybe a Jon Jones with dynamic spinning elbows up against the fence from a wrestling position to the dynamic kicks of Carlos Condit against GSP where GSP's exiting, thinking he was safe and Carlos was still able to find transitional long-range strikes.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue

Ape City said:


> @ClydebankBlitz I think it is evolving faster than any other sport is. It's just so young still, and we have seen styles change so much, so rapidly. It wasn't long ago that muay thai was the dominant striking method, wrestlers were "ruining mma" with smother techniques, and top fighters in general still had glaring holes in at least one essential aspect of MMA.
> 
> This article is pretty accurate imo:
> 
> http://www.mmafighting.com/2015/12/...bson-explains-why-mma-strikings-future-is-now


I do feel it advances CRAZY fast, but not at a rate where say Jon Jones will no longer be competitive in 10 years. Hell if you check the UFC ranks, top guys 10 years ago litter every division.

Different things come in all the time which influence everything, but say you've got Conor McGregor and his movement and loose style. That's great, but the guy next to him might try that and get taken down and submitted easily. Different people connect with different styles. I'd still say maybe the most one dimensional MMA fighter in the modern game, Chael Sonnen, would be a top 10 Middleweight.

It advances very fast but I think its not advancing in that 10 years changes everything. Muhammad Ali was incredible with his movements in most of his fights...10 years later no one had his skills and abilities in that division. Boxing tends to get a little too wrapped up in the "old days" but I don't think MMA had really been completely tipped on it's head in the past 10 years or so. There are still LOADS of top wrestlers in every division who might not have the greatest striking.

So I both agree and disagree haha. I don't think a prime Chuck struggles to make it high enough in the LHW rankings. I actually believe that Tito Ortiz has a very good chance of making it in the UFC rankings (I felt for a while Tito has been underrated, his time away from UFC has been great too). We still have or have had Shogun, Little Nog, Rampage and Evans rank well at 205. The HW division is pretty crazy with the likes of Arlovski, Mir, Barnett etc. You've got Anderson, Bisping and a few other "old guard" guys who are starting to get swallowed by the Strikeforce guys. Robbie Lawler was a top early UFC guy, Nick Diaz etc. While it always advances, as is the nature of combat in this format, some people will never be able to put together something another would. Josh Barnett will never have an overhand like Roy Nelson. So some people are able to connect up their aspects in a certain way which makes them special. GSP's controlled striking and outstanding wrestling for example. Who stops that?


----------



## kantowrestler

I think the takeaway is that fighters are adjusting to the rapid growth rate of the sport. Obviously Jon Jones was part of that new adjustment whereas Robbie Lawler adjusted. Just goes to show things are improving.


----------



## mcbryde mats

Just happy to see 'the last emperor' back in the cage


----------



## kantowrestler

Now if they could set up another opponent for him and since Bellator signed Wanderlei that could be a good fight. I wonder if that will be made a reality. Also Rizin was supposed to have another event next month.


----------

